# remote start for 2013 cruze



## fam1983 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I read some threads dealing with this situation. I have the 2013 cruze ls without remote start, I was wondering if the dealership would be able to install the remote start on my car. I called my dealership, and they told me they would call me back. Its been two days...so I'm hoping one of you guys will be able to answer my question. and if not, is it worth it to put a remote start from a 3rd party???? Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Does your car have remote keyless entry *and *onstar?

If not, go aftermarket.

If so, 1 of 2 options should be available to you.

1) Remote start may be activated and a simple remote purchased.
2) a module upgrade would provide you with remote start.

Go to the dealer with your complete vin # and the parts dept should be able to tell you if you can get remote start using option 1 or 2.


----------



## fam1983 (Jan 29, 2013)

yes I got both the keyless entry and onstar.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Think everyone has remote keyless entry nowadays. Do you mean auto unlock when near the Cruze?
Is this option available with the push start Cruzes?


----------



## fam1983 (Jan 29, 2013)

The dealership called me back and said it would be $449!!!!!!! R they kidding me????? Well I guess, I'll wait until october..... ;( lol

But all i want to know, is this a reasonable price for a remote start??? Seems a lil out of reach for me considering an aftermarket remote start is a little over $200?


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a feeling that's their dealership price for an aftermarket system!

If you can PM me your last 8 digits of your vin, I can check w/ my dealership here in Ft Worth, TX. I have a pretty good dealership I deal with and I'll ask the questions to find out what you can do.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Up graded module . I want to go that rout


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

$200 is pretty cheap for a remote start. A good brain from CompuStar would be around $150 and then you pick which remote you want. A good 2-way remote is maybe around $90. Usually the bypass or blade would be around $50 maybe. Then you have the install cost which sometimes is almost as much as the cost of the remote start. It can get pricey if you want a solid remote start and installation by a reputable installer. I was looking at them before Christmas but didn't really have the money for it then. These 17 degree mornings in Columbus really sting though (especially when it was 40 the day before). Stupid Ohio weather.


----------



## fam1983 (Jan 29, 2013)

I live in chicago 4piece.......it hit 60 one Saturday then dropped down to 
10 on sunday.........lol gotta love chicago weather.


----------



## Peppa (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes My dealership told me 499. I think that they are crazy for that pricing. here is what I have being delivered shortly. I have 2014 LS model.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HG1TP34/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lirikal143 (Mar 17, 2014)

*help please*



Peppa said:


> Yes My dealership told me 499. I think that they are crazy for that pricing. here is what I have being delivered shortly. I have 2014 LS model.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00HG1TP34/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Hello, I purchased the same item I also have a 2014 chevy cruze, but I don't know where is the location of where I have to connect the parking lights and the start/stop wires, did you intalled yours successfully?


----------



## nighteyes (Oct 19, 2014)

Peppa said:


> Yes My dealership told me 499. I think that they are crazy for that pricing. here is what I have being delivered shortly. I have 2014 LS model.
> 
> Amazon.com: Add Remote Start To Your Chevy Camaro, Cruze, Equinox 2010 & Up. Plug & Play: Automotive


Hey did you ever get the fortin kit installed? I have the same one on my 2012 LS and I'm running into an issue where it immediately turns off after starting and I went through the programming several times. It turns over, turns off, then locks the doors haha.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nighteyes said:


> Hey did you ever get the fortin kit installed? I have the same one on my 2012 LS and I'm running into an issue where it immediately turns off after starting and I went through the programming several times. It turns over, turns off, then locks the doors haha.


Sounds like your tripping the theft deterrent system.


----------

